# Chickens stopped laying eggs



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I gave two orange chickens who were 3 years old in June. They both stopped laying eggs. They are still young, not molting. I don't understand why. They were giving me two eggs a day. What could be wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it hot? Are they from a hatchery or a breeder?


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Heat, diet, stress, lack of calcium, mites, and more.
Tell us more about them, might be able to pinpoint.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hens have egg laying cycles. Brooder hens have a tendency to lay every day if they are not stressed. Specialty hens will have gaps the older they become. I know my hen, only laid me an egg a day for 17 days and was broody the rest of the time. 

Up the calcium intake and check that they are also getting a bit of iron in their food. This is generally found in meal worms, crickets and sunflower seeds.

My remaining chicken is completely free range and gets allot of nutrients from insects.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Is it hot? Are they from a hatchery or a breeder?


It was 95 and that is hot for up here in Northern Idaho. I will increase calcium. They have an easy life. I have just started to let them graze outside their coup. We have some cats and birds of prey. Rusty our rooster is pretty big so he would probably protect them but you never know.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you two hens begin laying again?

Production reds are known to have a fairly short laying term. In commercial egg facilities they are culled at 2-2.5 years of age. They may not lay every day any more, even with additional supplements.


----------

